# what is this???



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

hey, i just got a pair of bastis and the male was a perfect orange frog with black spots when i got him. i noticed a few days after i got him that he was developing a light gray line down his back. that line is now almost black and looks to be turning cream colored in the center. very faint, but cream. it looks to me that the line is also slightly indented in the skin. hopefully, here is a couple pics of it.

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... =425&pos=7

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... =425&pos=8

anyone have any ideas what this is??? and how i can get rid of it??? thanx a million! take care!

-josh


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Josh,

Well I have never seen something like that b4. Really weird. I am no doctor but I would imagine from the description you gave, could be some kind of fungal skin infection. I hope someone can help you more because it would be sad to lose a frog like that one.

Good Luck.


Xavier


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Josh,
Interesting situation. Any suggestion that the frog is irritated by this skin issue, such as spending more time in water, pawing at it with it's hind legs, more skin shedding, or any other change in behavior? Has it gotten worse over the past few days? Is the other frog affected in any way?

If the frog seems irritated then my guess is that this is a skin infection of some sort. Bacteria and fungal are both possibilities, with bacterial being more likely IMHO. Other possibilities include an environmental irritant. Naturally I suggest getting the frog to a vet or very experienced frogger. Most vets, including the non-frog variety can do a skin scrape and prep and stain it to help evaluate whether this is a bacterial/fungal infection. They can also suggest and perscribe appropiate antibiotics, should they be warrented. 

Best of luck. Let us know what happens.
John


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

well, i emailed dr frye with a picture. he said its a skin irritation from a scratch or something that got infected. i work at a pet hospital, so they ordered me some silversulfadiazen or however its spelled. it should be in today @ 2 so ill be able to start treatment today. as for how he is reacting...he is totally normal. no rubbing, no spending time in water, no odd behavior. he follows the other around calling like mad in hopes of getting lucky. ill keep you updated on how treatment goes. take care


----------

